# Lucky's latest photo shoot



## Midnight2u2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucky at his favorite place for running, an enclosed baseball field. And on duty as door greeter at our store.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

adorable pictures!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

These are fantastic photos. Love the way Lucky holds that toy in his mouth while lounging. oh- I see, greeting at the door is his "job". How cute!


----------



## Floradora (Oct 22, 2013)

Great pics. Lucky is adorable and seems to be having great fun.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Great action shots!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love the pictures. What a great little greeter!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics, great subject-Lucky!


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Wonderful photos! I love the one where his tail is flying.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

These are such great pictures !!! A pup with quite a happy fun-filled life for sure.

I noticed the tennis ball (mini) he is carrying and it reminded me of something we learned with my mother's dog. During her 2 year check up the vet noted her teeth were being worn down significantly due to having that tennis ball in her mouth constantly (my Mom's dog is a water dog/retriever type breed and will play fetch for hours each day). Seems it is the fabric on the ball that acts like sandpaper on their teeth, so she switched over to rubber balls like the Chuck-it brand and her teeth are no longer wearing down.

Not sure if Lucky has the ball in his mouth as often as my Mom's pup, but thought I'd mention it just in case.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

great shots ...


----------



## Midnight2u2 (Sep 18, 2012)

No Lucky usually has a rubber ball but couldn't find it, We had this one in the car.


----------

